# need help turboing briggs stratton 2 & 3hp 60102 and 80202



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

need help getting more hp out of a briggs 2hp 60102 and a briggs 3hp 80202. thanks! both work. i need to turbo them both. 4 cycle both. use SUPERTECH 10-40w oil . need to change? both use that oil. need to turbo them under $80 bucks. thanks need any thign to help thansk run on gas from exxon sometimes shell but not alot.


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

these smaller engine arn't made to turbo without blowing up but go to you local hobby store buy model engine fuel inportant to get 10% nitro 17% oil this will give ya boost without engine blownin alterations have fun


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

no not like literally "TURBO" like how to make it go faster.


----------

